# We put in an offer!!!



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I can't believe it, we finally found some affordable land that was actually in the province of Alberta!
I was hunting through the MLS as I am wont to do occasionally, and I came across a listing that I thought was a typo. An entire quarter section for $135,000, and it was about 1 hr 5 minutes from Calgary!
We had seen 5, 10, 15 acres within 1/2 hour that people wanted $375k - $450k, and I was getting very discouraged.
We drove out and viewed the property, and sure enough, it was an entire quarter of grassland, no services, and we both loved it! We put an offer in, and now we just have to get financing for $90k after our down payment.
It's too bad that we had to get an hour out of the city, but what's another 15-20 minutes on top of the guaranteed 45 that the smaller more expensive parcels would have offered?
Man, it's finally happening, and I'm so excited I can hardly type properly!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FANTASMAGORICAL! and Good Luck!

Angie


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

FANTASMAGORICAL ??????
Is that the word for today? LOL

congrats ADAMTHEHA!!!!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

How many acres in a quarter section of land?


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

160 acres


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

busybee870 said:


> FANTASMAGORICAL ??????
> Is that the word for today? LOL
> 
> congrats ADAMTHEHA!!!!


Is that even a word ANY day? lol


Congrats, Adamtheha- that's a LOTTA land for a little cost!


----------



## Nik (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats!! How long before you'll know if your offer was accepted? Are you going to keep it off grid?


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, the offer was accepted, we just have to provide a deposit, and we shouldn't have any trouble arranging financing with Farm Credit Canada. We will definitely be off grid, wood heat, solar power and rain water collection. I'm tired of living off of other people and paying them tons of money just for things that I can't live without!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG, 160 acres, wow! What kind of offer did you give. Seems 135,000 was really good for that amount of land.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

Alberta land prices are fairly high within commuting distance of Calgary.

Enjoy your land!


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I know, this had to be the Lord Himself providing, because all of the smaller parcels I looked at 35-45 minutes away were monstrously expensive and waaaaay smaller! I kept getting calls about 4 acres, 11 acres, and they wanted $375k minimum. 
The parcel isn't totally flat, in fact it's quite hilly with a few low spots that flood in spring, but it just so happens that I can make good use of those low spots to collect rainwater for household usage.
Hopefully we can build a small house on it before winter, because our rent is expensive here in Calgary and I need to downsize.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

a most hearty congrats to you!!!! a whole quarter is just fabulous, you are very fortunate indeedy!


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

We stopped by again today to have a look at it and see where we could do a house. The grass is so high!
It really is a LOT of land, I can hardly see my wife when I'm standing in the middle.
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k325/adamtheha/Ourland2.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k325/adamtheha/Ourland3.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k325/adamtheha/Ourland4.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k325/adamtheha/Ourland5.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k325/adamtheha/Ourland1.jpg

Good land, and it should produce enough money to at least pay it's own mortgage!


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey you probably will live close to Linden ab? We have friends near there.If anyone is looking my neighbor has a quarter section for sale in Saskatchewan right beside me. I think she wants 75 to80,000. for it.Private sale.I'm looking for a good neighbor. We're at Willowbrook SK.20kms from the city of Yorkton and it is booming.-fireliteca


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh My Goodness! You can see FOREVER from there. I bet the stars at night are going to be incredible.


Congratulations again.

Angie


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

After many longs months, and a ton of work, we are now two weeks away from move in. The mobile is placed, and there are some services to be brought in still, but the major costs have been paid (and they were more than I figured on). 
If anyone is interested, this is how much (or little) it costs to set up a homestead on a piece of land (not including the land price)
10 yr old Mobile - $66,000
Moving mobile 120km - $5000
Septic system - $22,500 (ouch)
Rainwater collection system - about $3000
Propane - $2500
Renewable energy system - $12,000 (wind only, no frills, installed myself) Will eventually be added to with another wind turbine that I hope to build myself. 
Some new appliances - $2100 (low flush toilets, propane stove and dryer)
Moving a shed - $600 (came with the house) 
Road gravel - $1600
Wood stove - $1000
Misc stuff - Probably between $7-10
Total cost to get set up and move?
Hard to say exactly, but we now have about $121,000 in debt for the house only, and we've put probably another $10k of our own saved cash into it. I don't think I could have built a house for that much, and had it done in three months!
I've also put in many days of personal labour, and spent many hours using tools and doing things I never imagined I'd ever do! (Sewer pipe?) Thankfully, my schedule allows me to do these things (Law enforcement)
Unfortunately, some of this debt is very high interest, and I also had to beg my parents to cosign another $15k loan, but in one year, my pay will be substantial higher, and I can then consolidate everything.
Our plan is to be debt free in 6 years. There is also another family (of 9 people!) moving out with us next summer, Lord Willing. That should allow us to share the cost of the land, and reduce our expense a bit. It's really more than enough land for 5 families, but hey, I'm sure we'll manage ; )
I need to put another $10k into this place next year, to make it real solid (huge cement cistern, more batteries, another turbine) and maybe $15k or so for some farm stuff, like a small tractor, a couple of ponds, and whatnot (I have a massive wishlist...)
I've detailed much of the struggles on my blog at
http://sunset-meadows.blogspot.com/
updated about every 2 weeks or more if I'm working the graveyard shift.

We've been planning this move for about 4ish years now, and I can't believe it's finally happening! To say I'm excited would be the understatement of the century.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

10 yr old Mobile - $66,000

That seems like a lot of $$ for a 10 year old mobile home. Is it double wide? and extra special? Just trying to figure it out.

But, congratulations for progressing to your homestead.

Angie


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

That seems to be about the going rate here in Southern AB. It's in fairly good condition, I won't say GREAT condition, but no money-costing problems. What are these selling for in other places?
No, not a doublewide, it's a 72x16 with 2 bathrooms, 3 bdrms


----------



## winnie (Sep 19, 2008)

Well the best of luck; there is NO feeling like having your own place.

Good timing, too, the way the direction the world seems to be careening.


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

adamtheha said:


> That seems to be about the going rate here in Southern AB. It's in fairly good condition, I won't say GREAT condition, but no money-costing problems. What are these selling for in other places?
> No, not a doublewide, it's a 72x16 with 2 bathrooms, 3 bdrms


My bil paid 32,000. for a brand new one about that size and it came with a refrigerator, stove and dishwasher


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought a new doublewide 6 years ago for $55,000 and sold it 2 years later for 52,000
58x32, all appliances included ---hmmmm


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't forget, Cdn $'s as well, in an inflated Alberta market. Maybe I should've looked further south.


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 18, 2008)

congrads! It is so awsome...and such a huge chunk of land. Tuesay we are closing on 5 acres adjoining our 21 acres and I am also excited. Of course we have no money now to actually put any buildings on it..so may be stuck in town for years to come.BUT 27 acres that are paid for.....call me silly, makes me feel enormously safe. I don't like the way things are heading...and worse case scenario..a chunk of land may be a safe harbor.Buildings or not
anyway congrads keep us posted:>)


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Haha, I am resurrecting this thread from the junkyard to report that we have been here for 3 years now, and we've done some amazing things!
Please read my blog at www.sunset-meadows.blogspot.com for regular updates.


----------



## RenoHuskerDu (May 26, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Reading your blog now! It's so nice to hear of folks dreams coming true!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a very interesting blog but i wish there were more photos!


----------

